# RIP Pte Kevin McKay, PPCLI, 13 May 2010



## dapaterson (14 May 2010)

CBC news is reporting Pte Kevin McKay of the PPCLI was killed by an IED.

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2010/05/13/canadian-soldier.html


----------



## R933ex (14 May 2010)

R.I.P PTE McKay, may your sacrifce be remembered and may your family find solace in this time of sorrow...


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (14 May 2010)

Sadly, IEDs keep making victims

May you Rest in Peace, my friend.


----------



## Nuggs (14 May 2010)

my condolences to his family and friends..........RIP Pte McKay


----------



## BernDawg (14 May 2010)

Stand easy lad, stand easy.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 May 2010)

RIP, time to meet your brothers and sisters at the final RV.

My condolences to the family, loved ones and Regimental family of Pte McKay.


----------



## mariomike (14 May 2010)

My sincere condolences.


----------



## cn (14 May 2010)

Always sad news to hear.  RIP.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 May 2010)

More sad news for family and friends.

So many lives will be touched by the loss of one, which we all know is too many.

OWDU


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2010)

Just waking up to this.  RIP Pte McKay!


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2010)

Just read that he was due to leave for home in two days.  It's shitty on day 1 or on day 200.  I just think that this hurts just a bit more.


I'm not sure what I mean.  This is just so sad.


----------



## leroi (14 May 2010)

He was on the home stretch & so close to being alive by a couple of days and that's sadder somehow & maybe what you meant.

Condolences to all. 

Just waking to this awful news.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 May 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Just read that he was due to leave for home in two days.  It's shitty on day 1 or on day 200.  I just think that this hurts just a bit more.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what I mean.  This is just so sad.



I know what you mean Techno.

My condolences to the family of Pte McKay.

RIP soldier


----------



## manhole (14 May 2010)

our sincere condolences to Pte. McKay's family and friends.....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 May 2010)

News Room
One Canadian soldier killed by improvised explosive device
CEFCOM NR – 10.008 - May 14, 2010

OTTAWA — One Canadian soldier was killed when an improvised explosive device detonated during a dismounted night patrol in the Panjwayi district, approximately 15 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City, at 8:00 p.m. Kandahar time on May 13, 2010.







Private Kevin Thomas McKay

Killed in action was Private Kevin Thomas McKay from the 1st Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, Alberta. He was serving as a member of the Task Force 3-09 Battle Group.

Our thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends of our fallen Canadian comrade during this sad time.The commitment and sacrifice of our soldiers and their loved ones are helping to make a difference in the lives of the people of Kandahar Province. 

Together, Afghan National Security Forces and Joint Task Force Afghanistan continue to maintain the initiative in Kandahar Province. Canada in partnership with the Afghan government and ISAF remain committed to improving the security situation in order to set the conditions for reconstruction and development in the region.

–30–

Note to editors: A photograph of Private Kevin Thomas McKay is available on the Fallen Canadians page of the Department of National Defence website. Please visit http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/fallen-disparus/index-eng.asp


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 May 2010)

Shitty news to wake up to........

Condolences to the family, friends and, regimental family of Pte McKay....


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2010)

Damn...

Condolences to McKay's family, colleagues and friends


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 May 2010)

My deepest condolences to the family, comrades and friends of Pte McKay.  I am really saddened to see that he was so short too.  May you be the last one friend.


----------



## TFLY (14 May 2010)

My heart aches for his family, friends and anyone touched by this loss! 

Also, if you are affected by what you read because of a past loss of your own, my heart goes out to you as well.


----------



## tristismilitis (14 May 2010)

TFLY said:
			
		

> My heart aches for his family, friends and anyone touched by this loss!
> 
> Also, if you are affected by what you read because of a past loss of your own, my heart goes out to you as well.



Each time I see the flag at half when I'm heading into base I feel like I've been kicked in the chest all over again. 
My thoughts and prayers go to the family and friends of Pte McKay and to all of us that have lost someone we love. It is always a comfort to know that we are not alone and that there are people out there who will remember with us. 
Rest in Peace, *you will not be forgotten*


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2010)

.... from the GG/Commander-in-Chief:


> My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I were very saddened to learn that a Canadian Forces soldier died when an improvised explosive device detonated during a dismounted night patrol 15 kilometres southwest of Kandahar.
> 
> Private Kevin Thomas McKay was from the 1st Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry based in Edmonton, Alberta.
> 
> ...



....the Prime Minister....


> “It is with deep sorrow that I extend my condolences, and those of all Canadians, to the family and friends of Private Kevin Thomas McKay, who died yesterday in Afghanistan as a result of wounds sustained from an improvised explosive device.  Our thoughts and prayers go out to you at this time of loss.
> 
> "Private Kevin Thomas McKay was part of an international coalition working to bring peace and security to this troubled country.  Canadians are forever proud and grateful for his service and for the contributions of all our men and women in uniform to this UN-mandated, NATO-led mission.
> 
> ...



.... and Canada's Minister of National Defence:


> “I am deeply saddened by the loss of Private Kevin Thomas McKay. This brave soldier died yesterday in Afghanistan when an improvised explosive device detonated during a dismounted night patrol in the Panjwayi district, approximately 15 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City. My heartfelt condolences and prayers go to his family and friends. The Canadian Forces family mourns with you during this difficult time.
> 
> Canada is in Afghanistan at the request of the democratically elected Afghan government and is a partner in a United Nations-mandated, NATO-led mission to bring peace and stability to the Afghan people.
> 
> ...


----------



## missing1 (14 May 2010)

RIP Kevin.   

Condolences to his family and Regimental brothers.

Dave Payne


----------



## Lance Wiebe (14 May 2010)

Sad news indeed.

RIP soldier.

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## TruckerJeff (14 May 2010)

Another soldier's coming home...
R.I.P.
My prayers for the family and friends
    :yellow:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 May 2010)

http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2010/05/14/13955706.html

Don't give up Afghan fight, grieving dad says

By DON PEAT, Toronto Sun
Last Updated: May 14, 2010 7:31pm

HORSESHOE VALLEY — “Finish the job.”

That’s the message from the grieving father of Canada’s latest soldier to die in Afghanistan.
Fred McKay, a veteran Toronto Fire captain, delivered it on his front lawn just north of Barrie, while inside his house his wife, Beth, and son, Riley, grieved for their lost son and brother.

Pte. Kevin McKay, 24, died Thursday, two days shy of the end of his first tour, killed by an improvised explosive device while on night patrol in the Panjwayi district, about 15 km southwest of Kandahar City. He’s the 144th Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan since 2002.

“My son’s coming home from Afghanistan as a fallen soldier, and I think every soldier there and the ones that are going in the next battle group would say, ‘Leave them there until the job is done,’” McKay told the Sun Friday.

“You cannot give a date to withdraw troops, it has to be based on the objectives, if they haven’t completed the task, leave them there and get it done, support them 150% so they have the resources to get the job done and then bring them home.”
The objective should be training the Afghan army and police and letting the citizens over there know “there is a better way of life,” McKay said.

“What’s the Taliban doing? They’ll say OK, see you. They’ll claim victory and the death of those 144 will be in vain and we’ll start over again a year later because things will descend into chaos again,” he said. “It’s a commitment and when you make a commitment, you see it through to the end ... (Kevin) was committed, finish the job.”
Half a world away in Kandahar, McKay’s son’s friends and fellow soldiers gathered to send him home in a flag-draped coffin.

His father, known to be a proud dad among his fellow Toronto firefighters, said he still swells with pride when he looks at a photo of his son in fatigues taken in the midst of his deployment with 1st Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry based in Edmonton, Alta.

A carpenter by trade, the last time their son talked to his parents was on Mother’s Day.
“To the parents out there, hug your children because you never know when they’re not coming back home,” McKay said, fighting back tears.

Along the family’s rural road, neighbours were busy tying yellow ribbons on trees and posts.
Up the road the sign for Loobies restaurant at Horseshoe Valley Rd. and Hwy. 93 has been changed as a tribute to a lost hometown boy.
“In loving memory of Pte. Kevin McKay,” it reads. “We salute our hero and friend.”

At Barrie’s Eastview Secondary School, where McKay graduated in 2004, the shock was still settling in.
Teacher Tom Fontaine taught him Grade 12 philosophy and remembered a student who was a “positive influence” with a “good sense of humour.”
“There’s a lot of sadness here,” Fontaine said.

In Toronto, Fire Division Chief of Staff Services David Sheen said firefighters are planning to line key points along the route when McKay is repatriated.
While it’s not unusual to see Toronto Fire attend a repatriation ceremony, this one hits close to home.

“Although he obviously wasn’t a firefighter, he’s still part of the firefighter family,” Sheen said.

don.peat@sunmedia.ca


My condolences and respect, Sir.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 May 2010)

This from the warpoet.ca web page, shared in accordance with the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the _Copyright  Act_:


> yesterday will take a long time to comprehend. to be allowed to hold a grieving mother. to witness bringing her beloved son home. his father. his brother.
> 
> to witness the grace and sincerity of Michaëlle Jean as she spoke to the family. then see her speak to the troops that brought young Mickey home. she thanked me for my work. but I am no one, not quite sure how/why I should be present at this grief that is so private and public at once.
> 
> ...


_
More on link_


----------



## heavygunner (17 May 2010)

R.I.P Soldier    :yellow:
My condolences to his family, friends, and brothers in arms.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (17 May 2010)

RIP Soldier, you've made your Country proud 
My condolences go out to this brave soldier's family and friends and brother's in arm


----------



## gun runner (17 May 2010)

" Get the job done!"....Pte. McKay, your dad said that in his most difficult hours to the rest of us.You have a brave family, and a brave heart. Rest in peace, Trooper. Job done. My condolences to your family, your Regiment, and your friends. Ubique  :yellow:


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 May 2010)

This from yorkregion.com - highlights mine - shared in accordance with the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the _Copyright  Act_:


> The emotional outpouring for Richmond Hill native and fallen soldier Private Kevin Thomas McKay continues, not only here, or in Barrie where his family resides, but across the country.
> 
> Killed while on night patrol, east of Kandahar City, Pte. McKay was just two days away from finishing his first tour in Afghanistan and heading home.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 May 2010)

I saw these images today of Pte McKay's ramp ceremony and repatriation.Very moving.


----------



## TFLY (19 May 2010)

Oh Wow!  They are amazing!  Thanks for sharing tomahawk6!


                 
 :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow:


----------



## vonGarvin (19 May 2010)

I agree, TFLY
The photo in which the Sgt is saluting is very telling.  Look at the people off in the distance, slightly out of focus.

Thanks for posting these, T6!


----------



## 1911CoLt45 (19 May 2010)

He was a good man, I had a chance to work with him before his military career.

RIP Kevin thank you.


----------



## TFLY (19 May 2010)

The ones that get me every time I see such photos are the ones where the men are locking arms to bear the weight of their brother in arms.  Chilling...


----------



## OldSolduer (20 May 2010)

I feel a chill looking at those pictures. Well done.


----------



## TFLY (20 May 2010)

Mid Aged Silverback said:
			
		

> I feel a chill looking at those pictures. Well done.



Some of that chill is the pride you are feeling.  You must be so proud of your son.  I get that same chill everytime I see you name and see the picture of your son.  Good job on raising a hero!  :yellow:


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 May 2010)

This from the _Toronto Star_:





The body of Pte Kevin McKay is transported on a gun carriage behind a LAV as they arrive at the Barrie Armoury where the service was held today. (May 21, 2010) DAVID COOPER/TORONTO STAR



> The life of Kevin McKay is best honoured by cracking a cold beer, chopping a bit of wood and breaking into his signature dance, the two-finger shuffle, said family friend Jeff Maize.
> 
> “Seeing that it’s the Victoria Day long weekend,” Maize told the mourners inside the Barrie Armoury. More than 1,000 people came to pay tribute to the affable soldier, who was killed when a roadside bomb exploded on May 13.
> 
> ...



More on link


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 May 2010)

Very well done tribute video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrfZ9bfjLdc&feature=related


----------



## OldSolduer (22 May 2010)

TFLY said:
			
		

> Some of that chill is the pride you are feeling.  You must be so proud of your son.  I get that same chill everytime I see you name and see the picture of your son.  Good job on raising a hero!  :yellow:



Thank you,,,,

RIP ALL our fallen comrades!


----------



## cn (24 May 2010)

Very moving pictures.   Again, RIP to all of the fallen.  :yellow:


----------

